# Kippers



## Carina1962 (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anyone eat these?  bought a pack and had it for lunch today but was quite shocked at the calories and SF content - thought these were healthy?


----------



## ianbilly (Jan 19, 2017)

They were recommended to me by my Diabetic nurse and dietitian, zero carbs full of omega 3 full of protein, perfect. Only problem is they repeat  on me! Only problem is they repeat on me


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 19, 2017)

thanks, well I thought they should be healthy but the saturated fat surprised me, it's probably the butter but then again butter is now OK (in moderation I think).   I did like them but yes, I agree about the repeating lol


----------



## Lilian (Jan 19, 2017)

https://authoritynutrition.com/top-8-reasons-not-to-fear-saturated-fats/


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2017)

It's one of the 'oily' fish - so yes it will have a lot of fat - before you add the butter.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

Haven't had kippers for ages! The fat wouldn't put me off, but I'd be wary of salt content, which I believe is quite high.


----------



## khskel (Jan 20, 2017)

Mmmmmm kippers. If you are ever in Whitby get some from Fortunes.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 22, 2017)

Its in the right direction but its what manufacturers put in. I eat on occasions but have NEVER done calories only carbs in my 50yrs. Your DSN is right to get you on them but done pick the pack with lots added ?


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 22, 2017)

WHATEVER YOU DO, don't cook them in the microwave - the whole kitchen, if not house, will smell of them for days and you might as well just throw out the microwave. Grilling them is so much nicer anyway.

Also, kippers are quite cheap, but I find paying extra for the £2 over the £1 is definitely worth it. With a poached egg and some Hollandaise sauce. Mmm, one of my favourite LCHF breakfasts. You won't catch me worrying about saturated fats.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 22, 2017)

Fish every tine for me


----------

